# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Indukcija zbog nestanka plodne vode

## argenta

Danas, tri dana nakon termina, frendicu su mi zadržali na Sv Duhu, radi indukcije, jer joj je iznenada nestalo plodne vode. Do sada joj je cijela trudnoća bila uredna, ona kaže da nije primijetila ni sluzni čep ni pucanje vodenjaka, ali navodno plodne vode nema više ni kapi. Pa me zanima kako je mogla samo tako nestati? Zar se zaliha plodne vode ne obnavlja redovno? Je li indukcija stvarno jedino rješenje u takvim slučajevima? Znate li za još takvih slučajeva? Jesu li česti?

Ajoj, koliko pitanja   :Embarassed:

----------


## rinče

moram priznati da nisam čula za takav slučaj. Meni je puknuo vodenjak  tako da mi je malo pomalo  curila voda ,ali to nemožeš da ne primjetiš , tako da kad sam došla u bolnicu dali mi drip jer trudove nisam dobivala.

----------


## puntica

sa mnom je u predrađaoni ležala cura kojoj je pukao vodenjak dan prije. rodila je 2 dana poslije mene (znači 3 dana nakon što je pukao vodenjak), isto uz indukciju ali samo zato što je tako htjela. doktor joj je kod svakog pregleda govorio da se ne brine, da se plodna voda obnavlja, da u nekim državama nema indukcije nakon istjecanja plodne vode, čak se čeka i do 2 tjedna... Ona je bila jako zabrinuta (a kako i ne bi) pa je molila da joj daju drip. i dali, nakon 2 dana...

to je ono što ja znam....

 :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

:?  Ovo stvarno prvi put čujem i na žalost ne znam odgovor ni na jedno tvoje pitanje. Čudno mi je kako da nema ni kapi??? I kako je beba onda još unutra bez kapi plodne vode?

----------


## Diami

Ako joj stvarno nije pukao vodenjak, jedino što mi pada na pamet je da je posteljica prestala ispravno funkcionirati?! Budući da su mogući slučajevi da ima previše ili premalo vode, možda je ovo ekstremni primjer manjka vode?

----------


## kljucic

Meni je doslovno nestala plodna voda u 31. tj. Hitno sam upućena u Petrovu gdje sam ležala 2 mj. bez plodne vode. Svaki dan sam radila CTG i dok je beba bila ok, nismo forsirali porod. UZV je svaki puta pokazao da je posteljica ok. Rodila sam u 39.tj. na carski. Kasnije se ispostavilo da su L. zakržljali bubrezi i nisu radili pa vjerojatno zbog toga nije bilo plodne vode, a na UZV u trudnoći se to kao nije moglo vidjeti jer je voda medij za prenošenje ultrazvučnih valova. Dijagnosticirana joj je cistišna displazija oba bubrega i sada je na peritonejskoj dijalizi i čeka transplantaciju koja će biti moguća kad bude imala 10 kg.
Ako je CTG u redu, nema panike. Samo neka inzistira da bebici odmah po porodu naprave UZV abdomena da vide da nije stvar u bebinim bubrezima (ako je posteljica ok) jer to nama nisu napravili pa je L. pala u kritično stanje i zaradila sepsu i meningitis od E. coli i jedva se izvukla.
Sretno!

----------


## argenta

Evo, baš sam pričala s njom i kaže da se voda vratila. Zadržali su je preko noći i upravo odrađuje _vlastite_ trudove  :D 

Dajte vibrice da sve dobro prođe!

----------


## kljucic

:D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ali ja bih na njenom mjestu ipak tražila UZV bebinog abdomena. Malo sam paničar.

----------


## Felix

kljucic, ali nije bas usporedivo kad plodne vode nestane u 31. tjednu ili u terminu. pucanje vodenjaka ili polako istjecanje plodne vode (oboje je normalno, ovisno gdje je i kako pukao vodenjak) u terminu je sasvim normalan pocetak porodjaja. dok je ovo u 31. nesto sasvim drugo... :/ 

kako su oni dijagnosticirali da nema ni kapi vode? ultrazvukom? ultrazvuk nije dijagnosticko sredstvo, nego nepouzdan aparat koji jako ovisi i o strucnosti i iskustvu osobe koja ga rabi, i o polozaju bebe. tipicna situacija su dzepovi plodne vode koji se ne moraju vidjeti na uzv, ovisno kako se beba namjesti.

plodna voda se obnavlja, naravno da se nece obnoviti toliko da ce beba plivati u oceanu, ali bit ce je taman koliko treba. vidim da je porod vec poceo, drzim fige da sve prodje dobro!  :Heart:  

puntica, u kojem rodilistu je to bilo? to je svakako dobra vijest  :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> kako su oni dijagnosticirali da nema ni kapi vode? ultrazvukom?


E pa to je i mene zanimalo, ali frendica je znala reći samo da je to "neki aparat" (ali navodno ne uzv, na koji je išla naknadno) i da su joj njime već par puta radili procjenu količine plodne vode, te da je uvijek sve bilo ok.

----------


## Felix

prepricat cu iskustvo od storme.

mjesec dana prije poroda, sv.duh, plasenje da nema dovoljno plodne vode. hospitalizacija. iduci dan je 'ima', iduci dan opet 'nema'. prica o hitnom carskom rezu (iako je 8.mjesec trudnoce), kad ona odbija standardno 'zar zelite ubiti dijete'. cude se kako se beba normalno ponasa, iako 'nema' plodne vode. odlazi doma. otisla na merkur, plodne vode 'ima', kazu sve u redu.
uglavnom, nakon vise od mjesec dana je rodila. normalnu zdravu bebu normalne velicine...

tako da bih kod tih procjena ja svakako trazila drugo, ako ne i trece misljenje, i to ne samo lijecnika iz iste bolnice, nego i druge.

----------


## Mima

Pa i meni je nestala. Maternica je pukla pa je plodna voda iscurila u trbuh.

----------


## Felix

rekla bih da je u tvom slucaju veci problem bio puknuta maternica nego nestanak plodne vode.  :/ ako se ne varam, to i nije bilo u terminu, zar ne?

ne kazem ja da problema nema i da je sve samo plasenje. daleko od toga. ali sigurno je da cesto dolazi do dijagnoza i procjena koji unose strah i paniku, a bez ikakvog razloga, i koji se mogu odagnati npr. trazenjem drugog misljenja, mjerenjem drugim aparatom, cekanjem ako je beba dobro, itd.

----------


## puntica

> puntica, u kojem rodilistu je to bilo? to je svakako dobra vijest


SD   :Love:

----------


## Mima

:Grin:  znam da moj slučaj nije baš tipičan, ali postavilo se pitanje - kako plodna voda može iscuriti, pa, eto, ima različitih načina.

----------


## kljucic

> kljucic, ali nije bas usporedivo kad plodne vode nestane u 31. tjednu ili u terminu. *pucanje vodenjaka ili polako istjecanje plodne vode* (oboje je normalno, ovisno gdje je i kako pukao vodenjak) u terminu je sasvim normalan pocetak porodjaja. dok je ovo u 31. nesto sasvim drugo... :/


Ali argenta je rekla da frendica nije primijetila pucanje vodenjaka. Pitanje je bilo kako plodne vode može nestati (a nije pukao vodenjak) pa smo Mima i ja ponudile svoja iskustva. 
Znam da ne treba dizati paniku, i da drugim mišljenjem, drugim metodama, pretragama treba otkloniti sumnju, ali često za to ili nema vremena ili se u tim trenucima ne snađeš ili se moraš opravdavat zašto tražiš drugo mišljenje, pretragu i vodit borbu s našim zdravstvenim djelatnicima itd. I ja sam mislila da se takve rijetke stvari ne mogu meni dogoditi pa je ispalo da smo L. i ja uvijek u onih 5% koji su iznimke. 
A komentar da je pucanje vodenjaka normalan početak poroda...mislim fakat to nisam znala...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kli_kli

Meni su napravili frku jer jer prvo jedna dr pogresno cula ono sto je trebalo da zapise u moju istoriju porodjaja (tada sam bila 41 nedelju trudna i hospitalizovana), tj. zamenila je mene i jos jednu pacijenticu moje doktorke kojoj je pukao vodenjak 2 dana pre.
posle sam ja otisla na uzv i tu su napisali da skoro pa nema plodove vode i moja dr je to uzela kao relevantno da mi da antibiotik (spicili mi ga tako brzo da nisam ni stigla da pitam sta rade i sta daju) a i to joj je bio jedan od argumenata za nagovaranje na indukciju.
tada mi nisu merili protoke, ctg je sve vreme bio ok.
ja sam mislila da se kolicina vode prirodno smanjuje pred porod, ali oni su kao digli frku zbog toga.
ipak, mislim da je sve pocelo tim zamenjenim nalazima, jer me je jedna babica pokusavala da ubedi da mi je bar napukao vodenjak.
na porodjaju su mi probili vodenjak   :Rolling Eyes:  i vode je bilo cisto ok. bila je mlecna. babica koja je bila tu je bila normalna, pa sam je pitala da li je moguce da mi je bio napukao vodenjak i da sam imala manje vode, ona je uz osmeh odgovorila odrecno.
pa ti sad znaj..

a opet, kad sam radjala Novija isto su mi probili vodenjak i maltene nisam ni osetila isticanje vode, samo mi je muz rekao da je bila mekonijumska. tad niko nije rekao da je bilo manje vode.

----------


## Felix

*kljucic*, moguce je da se ne primijeti pucanje vodenjaka. ako je recimo visoko prsnuce, onda voda moze istjecati vrlo sporo. takodjer, ne mora puknuti cijeli vodenjak odjednom. mozda nije primijetila da je pukao (ako mislis na zvuk) jer je bila ometana drugim zvukovima oko sebe, a nije ocekivala tako nesto. znam da znas da je pucanje vodenjaka normalan pocetak poroda, samo naglasavam razliku izmedju poroda u terminu (sto je normalno) i poroda prije termina (sto je patologija).

*kli kli*, kolicina vode koja istekne ovisi i o tome koliko je beba spustena u zdjelicu. ako je duboko dolje, moze isteci jako jako malo vode jer je bebina glava zatvorila izlaz. recimo meni je vodenjak pukao pred izgon, isteklo je manje od pol deci (imala sam ulozak), jer je glavicom blokirao izlaz. sva voda je izasla kad se konacno rodio.

----------


## kli_kli

@Felix,
prvi put su mi probili vodenjak na 6-7cm, i tad je bilo malo vode, mekonijumske, nisam je ni osetila, izgon je poceo tek posle 4-5 sati, beba nije bila nisko, inace mi teze ide spustanje u karlicu.
drugi put je prokinut na oko 4-5cm, beba isto visoko, izgon posle 5 sati.
slicni uslovi, rekla bih, ali sam drugi put osetila dosta vode kako istice, a plasili su me da sam ostala bez vode, cak me ubedjivali kako nisam osetila da mi curi vodenjak, davali mi antibiotik, i uzimali to kao cinjenicu koja ide u prilog indukciji.

htela sam da kazem kako su im te predpostavke o kolicini plodove vode ped porod/ u porodu potpuno pausalne.

npr. niko ni ne zna koliko je dugo Novi bio u mekonijumu..

----------


## argenta

Evo, samo da javim, frendica je rodila jučer oko 7 navečer  :D 
Kaže da je sve prošlo super i jako je zadovoljna tretmanom u bolnici.

Ipak, i dalje me malo zabrinjavaju takve procjene ima-pa-nema plodne vode. Nekako mi se čini kao da samo pokušavaju povećati broj mogućih problema kojima mogu ucjenjivati žene za hospitalizaciju i indukciju. A možda sam samo paranoična  :/  (Ja mrzim bolnice.)

----------


## kli_kli

> Ipak, i dalje me malo zabrinjavaju takve procjene ima-pa-nema plodne vode. Nekako mi se čini kao da samo pokušavaju povećati broj mogućih problema kojima mogu ucjenjivati žene za hospitalizaciju i indukciju. A možda sam samo paranoična  :/  (Ja mrzim bolnice.)


Cestitke frendici, a ovo bih potpisala  :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

*felix* NHF

----------


## Felix

kljucic NHF i tebi  :Smile:  

kli kli, ista stvar i mene cesto brine :/ i ne mislim da sam paranoicna. samo mislim da to ne rade svjesno.

nego, glede vodenjaka, pitala sam prijateljicu primalju i ona kaze da sam dobro objasnila. voda moze curiti danima i da jos uvijek vodenjak nije pukao. naime:




> vodenjak se sastoji od dva "lista" iliti sloja; zovu se amnion i horion. može puknuti, zaderati se, samo jedan. Kako između ta dva lista postoji malo vode onda to i iscuri, ali u biti se može smatrat da je vodenjak intaktan jer beba je još uvijek time potpuno neometena. Većinom je to znak skorog poroda i on se u roku nekoliko dana i dogodi.
> visoko prsnuće znači da će se amnioskopom vidjeti održan donji pol vodenjaka, a tu i tamo se malo "podlije" s visoka i smoči uložak. ni tada dijete nije ugroženo jer ako je sve u redu plodova voda se obnavlja dok god je dijete u maternici. čak i kad namjerno prokinemo vodenjak (to je odgovor ženama koje se brinu da će rađat "na suho"), ona se obnavlja neprekidno.
> mala količina plodove vode obično je znak zrelosti i termina. znak je patologije ako se to dogodi puno prije termina porođaja.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam cak bila malo i otvorena (dan pre 2-3cm) ali mi zaista ni kap niceg nije iscurela na gacice (sigurna sam jer sam zeljno ocekivala naznake skorog porodjaja), a oni su pokusali da me ubede da je ipak mozda negde napukao.

Inace, mislim da oni vole probleme jer im je posao da ih resavaju.
Sto puta sam rekla muzu da se tako lose ponasaju prema meni jer se ne zalim na bol i ne trazim pomoc u oslobadjanju od iste (ni pre, ni u toku ni posle porodjaja).

----------

